# Apparently it is one year since Bernard Herrmann library's release...



## zvenx (Jul 5, 2018)

And for some reason spitfire thinks I should know about that via email.

I have silently seen quite a few threads here bashing spitfire's marketing strategies and their free stuff LABS stuff etc and have kept quiet. To be honest I usually find the complaints over the top and unnecessary but today I got one that has even me scratching my head.
I don't own Bernard Herrmann's library or it isn't even on my wish list.... Why does spitfire think I need to know it is now a year old.. 
There is no sale, there is no announcement for additional content, no update version, as far as I can see from the email but somehow I needed to know it is a year old...........

Why? Why?

Most times I get emails from them it is pertinent.... an upcoming sale or new library etc..... so unsubscribing wouldn't be my first or second choice/option.

But I am really curious.
They have I imagine over 20+ libraries by now. Are we at some point going to get an email for every anniversary for these 20+ libraries?

rsp


----------



## aaronventure (Jul 5, 2018)

Because now you've created a thread about it and prompted my pointing it out and thousands of people will be reminded of that library upon seeing this thread. Plus you've written a clickbaity title 

It's really nothing ominous, so they get free press out of this.

Price for SA: some Photoshop work and a few clicks in their newsletter app. Easiest exposure ever.


----------



## rottoy (Jul 5, 2018)

I wager it's part of a strategy to introduce the trailer music generation to old Bernie. 
Remind people that he once existed.


----------



## robgb (Jul 9, 2018)

rottoy said:


> I wager it's part of a strategy to introduce the trailer music generation to old Bernie.
> Remind people that he once existed.


Well, considering he was probably the most gifted and innovative composer to ever grace a scoring stage, they probably SHOULD know about him.


----------



## robgb (Jul 9, 2018)

aaronventure said:


> Plus you've written a clickbaity title


Maybe he works for Spitfire?


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 9, 2018)

Budget may push me to BH_CT for several months, before reaching up to SF top Orchestral offerings (Symphonic Strings Brass, Woodwinds).

Too bad OP's Title has not elicited some serious User responses now one year along ….


----------



## gussunkri (Jul 10, 2018)

I got a 15% discount in that email. Are you sure you didn’t miss it? If not, it could be because it is on my wish list.


----------



## Glenn Broersma (Jul 12, 2018)

Did not received a mail at all from spitfire?


----------



## Nao Gam (Jul 12, 2018)

Everyone at spitfire has been abducted and replaced by reptilians. Except for Christian. He's being held hostage and trying to send sos messages in morse code using his newly obtained eurocrack.


Or you know, spam like this is what happens when you promote your marketing department to CEO.

Not that I'm complaining, I'm personally still sitting on spitfire's proverbial dick. Ahem.


----------



## fretti (Jul 12, 2018)

If anyone wants to change something about SFs Marketing campaigns, here's the chance to do so:
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/careers/head-of-marketing/


----------



## gussunkri (Jul 12, 2018)

Sorry for being OT: but how do you people find the Herrmann library in use? I have been consistently absolutely blown away by the demos. It just sounds amazing. As a bonus, the library also made me discover Herrmann's amazing music. Current favorite: Jason and the argonauts.


----------



## robgb (Jul 12, 2018)

fretti said:


> If anyone wants to change something about SFs Marketing campaigns, here's the chance to do so:
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/careers/head-of-marketing/


The reason they have this opening is because the previous head of marketing was promoted and is running everything (is my understanding). So don't expect the marketing to change.


----------



## windshore (Jul 12, 2018)

The whole point of marketing is to be "top-of-mind" and if you don't have something new, your best bet is to promote something older. I don't think there's a mystery, I don't think it's unusual, and like another here observed,... You've successfully increased their exposure and helped them be even more top-of-mind! 

Clearly you should apply for their marketing job!


----------



## Kyle Preston (Jul 12, 2018)

Is there a way to ignore SF threads that aren’t started by SF? This is getting ridiculous. If you want whatever automated service they use to stop sending you superfluous emails, just unsubscribe. _That_ is something they will actually respond to.


----------



## AlexRuger (Jul 12, 2018)

Kyle Preston said:


> Is there a way to ignore SF threads that aren’t started by SF? This is getting ridiculous. If you want whatever automated service they use to stop sending you superfluous emails, just unsubscribe. _That_ is something they will actually respond to.



Thank you. I am getting so tired of this forum basically turning into a Spitfire Drama forum.


----------



## hawpri (Jul 12, 2018)

Kyle Preston said:


> Is there a way to ignore SF threads that aren’t started by SF? This is getting ridiculous. If you want whatever automated service they use to stop sending you superfluous emails, just unsubscribe. _That_ is something they will actually respond to.


I'd really like a feature here to automatically ignore threads with certain user-defined keywords. Maybe there could be a way to whitelist certain users and those keywords.


----------

